# Seizure?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yesterday I was sat inside my mousery having a nice chill out and cuddle with my mousies when i heard very loud mousie screeching. I thought there was fighting going on in the cage, so i walked over to shout at them (Silly I know, but I do it anyway lol) and I observed that it was just one doe, screaming, running around crazily bumping into the sides of the cage. 
Just as quickly she stopped and went completely still. I was worried she was dead, so i took her out to find she was just unconcious.
I held her for a few minutes and she woke up, was very disorientated and once fully awake just very passively sat in the centre of my palm and started washing herself (Which is not like her at all, she likes to find a way off the hand, not sit in it)

I know this is some sort of seizure, thats not my issue... the thing is, I'm hoping beyond hope that this is not genetic, as she is part of my very limited lilac lines.

She gave birth just three days ago to a litter, but the last two days of pregnancy were very hard on her, she was huge, not moving very well at all and looked very dehydrated, so i brought the cage she was in inside and drip fed her water every few hours.
Could the stress of the pregnancy and birth have caused something physical to happen? Like a bleed on the brain that would explain this seizure?
I am planning on not breeding from her again, but I do not want to cull her from my lines at least while she is nursing a litter!

Opinions?

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The brain is so complicated. It could just as easily be inheritable as not. The only way you'd know for sure is if it appeared in this mouse's children or grandkids. I really hope it's not!

I personally wouldn't cull her or the babies. I'd just watch them carefully.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

EXACTLY the same thing happened to one of my Abyssinian dams once - and I never saw a repeat of it! She's fine and her kittens are fine. It was pretty scary though with the screaming and throwing herself about followed by totally comatose behaviour. When she collapsed I picked her up, wondering if I should cull her (I cull suffering animals INSTANTLY, I never wait) and she just lay totally still on my hand. However, I was worried about the kittens she was nursing so I put her back in her cage, thinking I'd do the deed if she hadn't improved by bed time. She just lay in the position I'd put her in, still totally motionless. Then, after a few minutes, she picked herself herself up, washed her face and started eating her supper.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't seen this before in any of my many mice i have had over the years... but obviously for the last year I have been breeding alot more than I ever did so I figured i would see new stuff crop up.

Did you breed from your girl again Sarah?

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Not yet, she's currently resting. I will be breeding her again though. Obviously, if it happens to her again or any of her offspring I will remove all directly related mice from my line, but I see no reason to discontinue her at this time.

I don't expect to see it again to be honest, I reckon it was stress related. Next time, she'll be an experienced mother and should be much more relaxed.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would like to use her again... and this is only her first litter too! It couldn't have been the heat, cos it was quite mild yesterday.

I will do the same then, use her again, but will definately be keeping an eye out for any more of this.

W xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like it could be related to having given birth recently since you have both had this with does with young babies. In all the years I have had mice I *touch wood* have never seen this. It might be worth looking up the symptoms in humans who have not long delivered to see if you can find something similar as it may help with a diagnosis.


----------

